# Gheenoe grab bar?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gheenoe Grab Bars


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'd think a Strongarm Products Sissy Stick would be perfect. It would not take up much floor space, an important consideration when moving around in a boat full of hunting gear, yet it would still provide the stability you are looking for. Gheenoes flex a lot, so you'll probably have to beef up the mounting surface with a block of Starboard. You'd have to mount on a vertical face of a bench or coffin box. There are no other vertical surfaces unless you get very creative. If you bolt though a vertical face into a sealed floation compartment like the bench seats, you have to both seal the hell out of it AND allow for drainage. Water will find a way in over time and the flotation will soak it up.

Nate


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

There’s a guy who makes a bunch of custom gheenoe bits on eBay if you search.. he has some neat grab bars side mount and center mount.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

As you can see from Bretts' post above there are many ways to skin a cat.

However, If you find a grab bar for cheap that has a straight verticle mounting bracket you will find it awkward to attach to your center box because the verticle surface of your box has an angle and will make your bar lean forward. I had anytide from shallowwatersolutions.com make some spacers with the correct angle to compensate for the difference and they worked great! 

Good Luck , Jimmy


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's what I did on my highsider.


----------



## Jyjrz863 (Mar 6, 2020)

m32825 said:


> Here's what I did on my highsider.
> 
> View attachment 153494


This looks exactly like what I’m looking for. How has it been working out? Can you take some pics inside the storage area at how it’s mounted on the inside?


----------



## Jyjrz863 (Mar 6, 2020)

Jyjrz863 said:


> This looks exactly like what I’m looking for. How has it been working out? Can you take some pics inside the storage area at how it’s mounted on the inside?


Or where you got the actual bar from?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

That boat has been gone for five years, but I bet the grab bar is still doing good. I used schedule 40 aluminum pipe, 1" for the part you hold, 1-1/4" for the socket it plugs into. I wanted it socketed so I could put a tarp over the boat. Get stainless u-bolts to bolt the socket to the center box. I put a piece of 1/4" aluminum plate inside the center box to bolt through, made everything nice and solid. Put a 1/4" bolt just below the socket with the head sticking out half an inch to act as a bottom stop for the piece you hold. Notch the bottom of that piece to slide around the bolt to keep it from rotating when it is socketed. I got my aluminum from myaluminumsupply.com in Orlando.

I always enjoyed driving the Highsider standing up holding the grab bar. It carves the turns so nicely, like riding a motorcycle. Good luck!

-- Carl


----------



## Jyjrz863 (Mar 6, 2020)

Awesome explanation!!!! Thank you so much!!! I’ve had my high sided for about 5 months now, cant wait to get it setup to stand. It came with pedestal seats but I think getting more weight in the center will help balance it out a bit. Just checked out the supply and placed the schedule 40 in the cart.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Detail of the socket. I had the location of the screw/slot reversed, I drilled and tapped the grab bar for a 1/4x20 screw, then slotted the socket to match.

-- Carl


----------



## Jyjrz863 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the close up, I don’t have a tapping kit, and since I’m trying to stay on the lower end of price point, I’ll probably just go with a through bolt, so it can taken off to cover. My live well feed runs to the side of the box that makes more sense, so I’ll probably mount on the opposite side. It came with the live well, which I don’t use, but I’ll have to play around with it a bit to see how big of a difference it’s going to make with it mounted on the opposite. side. Any chance you remember where you’re grip came from? I’ve considered wrapping with paracord, but I’d rather have something a little nicer.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I used the same grip for my grab bar and my tiller extension. It's by Rubber Dynamics, part number PVCG-002, description "PVCG-HEX 1-1/4x4-5/8 BLK Hex Surface". They are wholesalers, but I think I called them up and they had mercy on me, letting me order half a dozen.

-- Carl


----------

